# إلى متى هانفضل كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## طــارق _ بــلال (13 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا فعلا مليت من الحكايه دي 

كل يوم واحد من الاخوة يلاقي برنامج جديد أحدث اصدار فيرفع الروابط الخاصة به ونشكره على هذ المجهود طبعا ولكن السؤال إلى متى سنظل نرقض وراء آخر إصدارات البرامج الكبيرة المشهورة الغالية في حين أن هناك شيء مهم جدا أحب التنبيه إليه ألا وهو:-

معظمنا وقد يكون جميعنا او كلنا لم نتقن ونجيد ونستخدم 0.1 من امكانيات أي إصدار حصلنا عليه من البرامج السابقة

فنضيع وقتا طويلا في تحميل البرامج ونستخدم برامج لم يسمح لنا باستخدامها أساسا ونحن نتجاوز ونقول إذا كان استخدام البرنامج في حدود التعلم والدراسه فلا بأس وهذا أيضا أشك فيه ولكن للمضطر بعض الرخص فنسأل الله أن يعفوا عنا جميعا 

وطبعا هذا في حدود عدم الحرفية والتكسب من هذه البرامج 

ما أحببت ان أطلعكم عليه هو حل عملي لهذه المشكله دون الوقوف عند حد التخويف والتنظير وكلام لا يؤدي إلى حلول عملية

هناك مجموعة من البرامج هي البدائل المجانية المطروحة للتداول والعمل بها دون طلب أجر مفتوحة المصدر للجميع يمكنه استخدامها في أي شيء يريده وأيضا يمكن للمبرمجين إجراء التعديلات والاضافات عليها وإليها دون أي مانع او تعدي على حقوق الغير وإليكم ما أعلمه من هذه البرامج

http://inkscape.org/download/

وهو برنامج لرسم الرسومات بالمتجهات مثل الكوريل درو تماما ويقوم بحفظ الملف في صيغةSVG

http://www.gimp.org/

وهو برنامج تحرير الصور الرقمية البديل لبرنامج الفوتوشوب

http://www.linuxcnc.org/

برنامج تشغيل الماكينة البديل المجاني لبرنامج الماك3

http://code.google.com/p/dxf2gcode/

برنامج تحويل ملفات الدي اكس اف الى جي كود وهو البديل المجاني مؤقتا للىرت كام وما يشابهه


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (13 يونيو 2011)

وهناك سؤال مهم جدا 

ألا يوجد بيننا مبرمجين محترفين يقومون بعمل برامج متخصصه بديله لهذه البرامج باهظة الثمن 

هل افتقرنا لعقول المبرمجين في وطننا العربي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (13 يونيو 2011)

او على الاقل نقوم بالمساهمة في تطوير البرامج المجانية ونخرج منها شيء أكثر تخصص وأكثر تفوق

الله المستعان


----------



## zamalkawi (13 يونيو 2011)

بل على العكس يا أخ طارق، أنا أرى على سبيل المثال أن برنامج مثل EMC أفضل من Mach3
ربما تستطيع أنت أن تؤكد أو تنفي هذه المعلومة لأنك استعملت كليهما
بالتأكيد هناك حالات يكون البرنامج الغالي أفضل من البرنامج المجاني، ولكن ألا تستحق تزكية رزقنا وتنقيته من الحرام بعض التضحية؟ فإذا كنا لا نستطيع دفع ثمن البرامج الغالية، فعلى الأقل نستعمل البرامج المجانية مفتوحة المصدر ونبذل جهدا في تطويرها!


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (13 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم كلامك هو نفس ما اقصده يا اشرف واشكرك على تعزيزك للموضوع


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (13 يونيو 2011)

http://sourceforge.net/projects/dxf-svg-convert/

برنامج لتحويل ملفات دي اكس اف الى اس في جي لتفتح على برنامج انك سكيب


----------



## maref (14 يونيو 2011)

يا عم طارق انا قلت لك انا عندي برنامجين بالسورس كود بتعهم مصممين على الفيجول بيسك ومتجربين على الماكينة بتعتي لكن عايز الناس التي عندها قوة برمجة في الفيجول بيسك عشان تطور هذه البرامج ولكن محدش فاضي لذلك


----------



## امير بن نمر (16 يونيو 2011)

اخى الكريم فعلا كلامك قوى جدا وفعال وانا اضم صوتى الى صوتك حيث انى لا اجيد اللغه الاجنبيه واريد التعلم وانا باحث فى علم الكهرباء وشبكات توزيع الانترنت والحمد لله اى شرح اتوصل ايه اقوم بترجمتهالى لغتنا العربيه وحتى فى تعليم اى صديق احرص على ان تكون كل مسمياتى عربيه فى اطار فكره تقول (الى متى سوف نكون فى الخلف متى سنكون فى المقدمه ) لا ينقصنا العد ولا العده كلنا ابدع فى مجاله ما المانع ان نعرب ما عرفناه ونجرب تجارب ونكتب تجاربنا كما كتبها الغربيون متى سوف يبحثن عن مترجم ليترجم لهم علومنا تعلمنا وما بقى غير ان ندون ما تعلماناه ا خوتى قمت بتجارب ما يقارب من 3 سنوات فى مشاريه التوزيع الهوائى للشبكات النت ودونت كل تجاربى بالغه العربيه وبالغه العاميه حتى يستطيع الكل الاستفاده وكاان احد اصدقائى يحلم بتعريب الدوس وصناعه برامج لا تعمل الا بالغه العربيه ولكن حدث خلاف وانشاء الله ربنا يعينه والله لو حدثت لكان للعلم تغيرات فى العرب ومن منطلق ان العللم ليس قاصر على اى احد انا مؤهلى التعليمى متوسط وكل زملائى مؤهلات عليا ولكنا فريق رائع فى اقل من سنه قمنا بتطوير منظومه التوزيه الهوائى الى ابعد ما تتخيله وبمعدات عاديه وصل بث الشبكه الى 6 كيلو متر دائرى ومنا من استطاع رفع القوه الباعثه للبرج الى اكثر من ذلك ......(معا لرفعة المسلمين)


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي طارق تحياتي انا منذ سنتين و انا اقول لشباب منتدانا الغالي عن هذه البرامج و تجربتي الشخصية مع برنامج الجيمب فهو قوي جدا و له فيديوهات تعليم بلغة عربية فلماذا نحن نبحث عن نسخة فوتوشوب مكركة و تعمل ربع ما تعمله نسخة الجيمب فانا سعيد انك طرحت الموضوع للمرة الثانية و كل فترة يجب علينا ان نكرر المواضيع المهمة مع التطورات يلي حدثت عليها 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## osamaazzeh (16 يونيو 2011)

لاول مرة بالمنتدى ارى مشاركة تستحق الانتباه بالفعل يا اخ طارق انا اعمل على ال cnc منذ اكثر من 4 سنوات و اعتبر نفسي محترف على الكوريل درو ولكني اشعر بانني عائم في بحر بل محيط ولا اعتبر نفسي اجيد اكثر من ال 10% من امكانياته بل كل يوم اكتشف شيء جديد مع العلم انني استخدم الكورل منذ اكثر من عشر سنوات الفكرة ليست بالاصدارة الحديثة او القديمة المهم ان تكون قادر على الابداع فيه و ان تكون ابتكاري بعض الشي في تقنيات الرسم والتلاعب بالادوات على الاقل اذا لم تكن جزء من مبرمجيه اشكرك جدا على هذه الملاحظة واتمنى من الجميع ان يفهموا هذا المبدأ و يعملوا به و يكفوا عن مجاراة البرامج الضخمة بدون فائدة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير واشكرك على مشاركتك الداعمه للموضوع


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (15 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم

الى الاخ امير بن نمر العزيز 

اشكرك على مرورك الجميل وادعوا الله لك بكل توفيق ولكن لي استدراك صغير ان كنت تتقبله من اخيك في الله فهذا من نبل اخلاقك

ياحبيبي لم يصل الغرب الى ما هم فيه الان الا مما سرقوه وترجموه من علوم المسلمين والعرب في عصور النور عندنا بينما كانوا هم يبحرون في بحار الظلمات

نرجوا الله ان يعيد الينا النور الذي اجتهد اعدائنا على قطعه وساعدناهم نحن بتخلفنا وتأخرنا وعدم الدفاع عن علومنا والعمل بها


----------

